# How to encrypt your cloud storage for free



## TechSocial (Dec 20, 2011)

If you want something done right, you need to do it yourself. That may sound like a trite cliche, but the maxim rings true when it comes to securing files that you've stored online: A handful of recent incidentsincluding breaches of Dropbox and iCloudunderscores the fact that even with built-in encryption and SSL transfers, cloud storage providers can't perfectly ensure the sanctity of your data.

Luckily, however, you can take cloud security into your own hands.

A few different tools can help safeguard the privacy of your data when you store it on a remote server. One of our favorites is BoxCryptor, an easy-to-use encryption program that works with all the popular cloud services, is free to use (though you can pay for upgrades), and can help keep your data safe.

BoxCryptor is basically a virtual hard disk that encrypts files on the fly using 256-bit AES encryption. Unlike TrueCrypt, another popular on-the-fly encryption tool, BoxCryptor encrypts individual files, not an entire volume or container. That means that your BoxCryptor-encrypted files sync with your cloud storage service immediately after you save them, whereas with TrueCrypt syncing occurs only after you finish encrypting an entire volume.

BoxCryptor works by encrypting and decrypting your files locally, and doesn't transmit your password to any third parties. In other words, your files will remain unreadable to outsiders even if hackers manage to steal your password, or otherwise breach the defenses of your cloud storage provider.

Read More


----------



## leyonchung (Oct 22, 2012)

This was a nice piece of information that you have shared here. However, what i know is that a lot of cloud storage providers offer AES 256 Encryption and are quite safe and sound to keep your data and important files onto their network. But yes, i utterly agree with you that breaches of Dropbox and iCloud are considerable factors but i don't think that one would worry a lot for this because millions of users are relying on the storage services and thus the data are being stored safely and safety measures are being taken into account to shun any kind of disaster and data loss calamities. 

Although, i haven't used BoxCryptor before. But i would definitely going to give a try on it to keep a backup of my files. Currently, i use Dropbox, Justcloud and SugarSync to play with my data 

Thanks,
Leyon


----------

